# Hello everybody!



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

My name is Daphne and I am a Dutch mouse breeder.
I breed blue mice (C-diluted) and starting on a new line Champagne.

At the moment I have the following colours in my Mousery
Blue
Blue Tan
Blue Agouti
Blue splashed
Blue Smoke 
Blue Point Siamese (satin)
Blue Bumese Fox

Champagne 
Champagne Tan
Choco
Choco Tan

And some mice which do not directly fit in the groups abovementioned 
Black Spotted Tan
Black Tan (blue Carrier)
Tricolour Siamese
White pe (blue carrier)
CPB satin Fox

Furthermore we also have a French Bulldog and 10 Guinea Pigs!

Greetings from Holland


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Daphne.
Nice to see you here at the forum.
Heartly welcome.


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome, Daphne.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for the nice welcome!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------

